# [SOLVED] Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm not going to mince words or waste time. This is why I'm here, I'm trying to set up a wireless internet connection with a Netgear RangeMax N150 wireless router with DSL provided by Earthlink, and while I did everything I was told to do while setting up the network, my computer won't connect to the network. To be completely honest, I was using the same kind of router, same make and model, without any issues a few days ago, but I gave it back to the person letting me borrow it when this one I have now came in. Matter of fact, that was just today, which is why I'm so stumped, because setup was a breeze the first time, so it stands to reason, at least as far as I can figure, that using the same kind of router to make a new network would be just as easy. 

And again, so far, it has been except for the fact that my computer sees the network but can't connect to it.

As per the posting requirements for this particular board, I ran an ipconfig/all command, output, whatever, and this is what I got: 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sasha
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-1B-18-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-77-63-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-1B-18-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f8e6:7e83:e5fe:3da7%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 16, 2012 2:03:09 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, August 16, 2012 11:46:28 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888227
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-0C-3D-0C-00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:45b:f68:f5ff:fffd(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::45b:f68:f5ff:fffd%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{2BC410EC-B980-42D5-B27F-6833C4598223}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Windows\system32>

That "IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . . : No" has me really curious, but more than that, I downloaded that Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector thing, and running a connection test yields this result:








I don't know what any of that means, though, except that successfully doing a DNS lookup but not reaching said DNS is very, very odd.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

where are you connected by ethernet -seems a very old private IP address 10.x.x.x

log into the router and remove the wireless security - can see that part of the xirrus and see if you can connect
if its the same router - it will likely have the same SSID and that maybe saved on the pc for the old router - so remove the profile off the pc


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to remove Wireless Profiles - for Vista and Windows 7 *
Removing an existing wireless "profile"
*- Vista/Windows7:*
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to - so make sure you know the correct password , and not using an incorrect password at all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Alright, I removed both profiles and am going to try again later. Don't have time for it now. Either way, thank you.


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Don't see an edit button.

Anyway, I tried to re-do the network, and I'm all but discouraged from setting up a wireless network now, because now, it asks for the password when before it wouldn't even do that, but it still won't connect to the network and the ipconfig/all and Wi-Fi Inspector say the same things as before. It feels like I'm missing something obvious, yet everything I try, nothing changes, and everywhere I go, nothing helps.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*



> where are you connected by ethernet -seems a very old private IP address 10.x.x.x


 would you explain please

can we see the xirrus shot without the other box over it

log into the router and take the wireless security off - disable/turn off - so theres no wireless security as a test - now try to connect to the wireless 

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG etc


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Routing should be set to No by default. It is only set to yes if using ICS which you are not doing.

There seems to be some confusion here.

The ipconfig/all shows a wired nic in play but no wireless nic active.
Then we have the xirrus screen shot.

To troubleshoot we should remain on troubleshooting the wired connection before moving on to the wifi.

do a 
tracert yahoo.com 
when wired to the router and post the results for review.


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*



etaf said:


> would you explain please
> 
> can we see the xirrus shot without the other box over it
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure what's being asked, where am I connected by ethernet.


I've tried connecting with no security, and it's the same as with, it won't connect.


And I'm using the basic Windows firewall and AVG Antivirus 2012 Free Edition. Before I tried to set up a network with a new router of the same type, I had no problems connecting with the old one.


And here's a shot of the Wi-Fi Inspector without anything obstructing it:
View attachment 114635




Wand3r3r said:


> Routing should be set to No by default. It is only set to yes if using ICS which you are not doing.
> 
> There seems to be some confusion here.
> 
> ...


Oh. If it's set to No, and it's supposed to be, then I guess that's alright.

Either way, I'm sorry, but I don't really know what you mean by "tracert yahoo.com". Do you want me to visit yahoo.com? Is Tracert some form of online search engine?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*



> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
> r
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> ...


 This is showing a connection . Usually a cable connected between the PC and the router

can you connect to the new router with a cable and repost an ipconfig /all 


> AVG Antivirus 2012 Free Edition.


 This could be blocking access - so we may need to remove 

would you try this
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sasha
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-77-63-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-1B-18-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f8e6:7e83:e5fe:3da7%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 18, 2012 12:23:07 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, August 19, 2012 12:23:07 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888227
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-0C-3D-0C-00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2057:9b21:cd86:ebbb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2057:9b21:cd86:ebbb%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{E82D3247-8366-4E37-BB90-FD4033B8B75F}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{833D8AD5-89A1-4C80-B87A-E7DDF3C2969F}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{2BC410EC-B980-42D5-B27F-6833C4598223}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Alright, I just tried safemode with networking, and it still didn't connect. And there is a light on the router for the port into which I have plugged the cable my computer is connected to the router by, and I assume the LAN port is the port into which I have the other end of that cable plugged on my computer, and if so, it's blue and orange lights with an occasionally flashing orange light, otherwise I don't know which port is the LAN port.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

would you do this now 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 10.0.0.1* 
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

after you have posted the ping tests in my last post


> Netgear RangeMax N150 wireless router with DSL provided by Earthlink,


 is this a new router supplied 
usually the IP would be 192.168.x.x - unusual to have the older private IP addresses of 10.0.x.x on new routers

would you describe the network 

telephone line/cable > modem (make and model) > router (make and model) > pcs


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Oh, no, I'm on the internet on this machine, that's not the problem. The problem is that it won't connect to the wireless network. The computer with which I want to access the internet wirelessly is the one I've been using this whole time.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>Ping 10.0.0.1
Pinging 10.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 10.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>Ping google.com
Pinging google.com [74.125.225.69] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.225.69: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.225.69: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.225.69: bytes=32 time=31ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.225.69: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=55
Ping statistics for 74.125.225.69:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 32ms, Average = 31ms

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=51
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 50ms, Maximum = 51ms, Average = 50ms
C:\Windows\system32>

And my network currently goes the phone line > a ZyXEL P-600 series modem > a Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router > the PC.

And yes, the router is new, brand new, just bought it this past Monday and it arrived this past Wednesday.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*



> ZyXEL P-600 series modem


 would you connect the cable to the modem and post and ipconfig /all please


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Connected to the internet directly through the modem.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sasha
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-6B-77-63-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-26-1B-18-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f8e6:7e83:e5fe:3da7%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.34(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 18, 2012 6:15:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 21, 2012 6:15:11 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888227
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-0C-3D-0C-00-1C-23-09-D0-B8
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{2BC410EC-B980-42D5-B27F-6833C4598223}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:14e5:d407:cd86:ebbb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::14e5:d407:cd86:ebbb%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*



Wand3r3r said:


> Routing should be set to No by default. It is only set to yes if using ICS which you are not doing.
> 
> There seems to be some confusion here.
> 
> ...


 Alright, sorry about that. I had to have a friend tell me what you meant. Here:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Josh>tracert yahoo.com
Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.0.0.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1
3 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms drr02.ekht.in.frontiernet.net [184.19.253.205]
4 27 ms 26 ms 26 ms static-184-17-0-117.drr01.ftwy.in.frontiernet.ne
t [184.17.0.117]
5 31 ms 31 ms 30 ms ae5---0.cor01.chcg.il.frontiernet.net [74.40.2.2
05]
6 30 ms 30 ms 30 ms ae0---0.cbr01.chcg.il.frontiernet.net [74.40.4.1
38]
7 34 ms 31 ms 36 ms exchange-cust1.ch1.equinix.net [206.223.119.16]
8 47 ms 48 ms 48 ms ae-7.pat2.nez.yahoo.com [216.115.104.126]
9 48 ms 47 ms 48 ms xe-7-0-0.msr2.ne1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.7]
10 49 ms 50 ms 47 ms xe-8-0-0.clr1-a-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.144.29
]
11 48 ms 48 ms 48 ms et-17-1.fab4-1-gdc.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.0.83]
12 48 ms 48 ms 48 ms po-13.bas2-7-prd.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.240.28]
13 49 ms 49 ms 49 ms ir1.fp.vip.ne1.yahoo.com [98.138.253.109]
Trace complete.
C:\Users\Josh>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

so that post #15 shows ZyXEL is a router and so you need to connect the Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router in a different way and change the default configuration - or change the ZyXEL to bridge mode

have a read of an article posted by one of the network gurus here , about connecting more then one router to the network
Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

I don't know what that says, but the ZyXEL is a modem, not a router. If it's not plugged in or on, I don't have internet. And I can't access the internet wirelessly with it, either. I've had it for years and I have tried to connect wirelessly with it, but have yet to. For me to have internet access, I need to have the ZyXEL connected to a computer or an actual router. I don't know what bridge mode is, but if I can access the internet wirelessly with the ZyXEL, I don't know how to make that change. And I'm more than fairly certain there's no other way for me to connect the Netgear, but I've been wrong before. You know more about this stuff than I do, but the Netgear is my only router, of that I'm certain.


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

And even if the ZyXEL is a router in disguise and it turns out I'm just trying to expand my network, I read the article, and I don't know if I should proceed as it says to, because it calls for DHCP range between 192.168.1.2 and 192.168.1.50, and my DHCP is just outside that at 192.168.1.1.


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Hey, I think I just got it figured out. I said I felt I was missing something obvious, and I just went back into my router and changed one little setting, and my anti-virus program asked if I wanted to allow the network. 

















Here's these as as close to proof as I can get. I don't know what's going on, I can't explain it, and I do apologize for what turned out to be a waste of time, and do thank you for trying to help.

Now, how do I mark this thread as solved or a non-issue or whatever?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

thanks for letting us know



> I said I felt I was missing something obvious, and I just went back into my router and changed one little setting,


 what was the setting - will help others with same problem and certainly helpers here as well

:4-cheers: 
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Netgear RangeMax N150 Wireless Router*

Um, I logged into my router, and under Advanced, it says Wireless Settings. I clicked on that, and just above the Apply and Cancel buttons on that page for those settings there's a setting for wireless card access with a button there that reads Set Up Access List. I clicked that button and was taken to a page where I was able to view devices using my network and Add new ones, Edit existing ones, or Delete ones I don't want using my network. Above the actual device list is a check box that reads Turn Access Control On and when checked, it will restrict access of PCs to my network by their MAC addresses. It was checked, and when I unchecked it, it was then that my computer finally was able to access my network.


----------

